# Previsao sazonal Outono - Inverno 2012/13



## xes (6 Ago 2012 às 16:24)

Boas,

Para quando é que temos umas previsões sazonais do próximo outono/inverno?

Cumps


----------



## stormy (6 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

Para o Inverno não é possivel fazer previsões crediveis ainda, mas para os trimestres SON e OND a tendencia aponta para circulação ondulada á nossa latitude, o que geralmente causa um Setembro e Outubro amenos e algo humidos/convectivos, e depois um Novembro e Dezembro com periodos chuvosos e sem eventos de frio significativos, salvo alguma entrada de NW ou N.

Resumindo...é razoavel a probabilidade de termos um Outono com precipitação dentro ou acima da média, e temperaturas ao inicio acima da média, e mais tarde na estação, a rondar os valores médios.


----------



## xes (7 Ago 2012 às 15:41)

Então teremos um inverno novamente um bocado "desinteressante"?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Ago 2012 às 23:15)

Neste momento em termos de sazonais o que era interessante parece ficar algo menos interessante, isto porque neste momento a intensidade do El NINO prevista para o final do Outono e Inverno não parece nada de significativo, e por outro lado os modelos neste momento estão uns bocado estranhos mas aparenta haver uma forte zonalidade a niveis médios e altos da atmosfera, coim uma forte anomalia negativa na T850, Z700, e pressão  ....
Assim isto aponta para a presença do AA situado a sudoeste de Portugal nomeadamente entre os Açores e a Madeira mas atingindo o sul de Portugal, e uma forte corrente de oeste na região Norte e no UK !!

Este panorama parece ser algo que já não se vê há alguns anos em Portugal ....

Desde 2001 ????????


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2012 às 12:23)

As previsões não são nada animadoras. Mais um Outono seco? Sempre a mesma coisa, eu quero é cut-off's com 100 mm.


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2012 às 19:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento em termos de sazonais o que era interessante parece ficar algo menos interessante, isto porque neste momento a intensidade do El NINO prevista para o final do Outono e Inverno não parece nada de significativo, e por outro lado os modelos neste momento estão uns bocado estranhos mas aparenta haver uma forte zonalidade a niveis médios e altos da atmosfera, coim uma forte anomalia negativa na T850, Z700, e pressão  ....
> Assim isto aponta para a presença do AA situado a sudoeste de Portugal nomeadamente entre os Açores e a Madeira mas atingindo o sul de Portugal, e uma forte corrente de oeste na região Norte e no UK !!
> 
> Este panorama parece ser algo que já não se vê há alguns anos em Portugal ....
> ...




Daria um Outono/Inverno ameno, chuvoso a norte de Montejunto-Estrela, com sorte normal em parte do Alentejo e seco no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo...


----------



## squidward (14 Ago 2012 às 21:14)

Bem ainda falta muito tempo, mas essas previsões não são nada animadoras...2 Invernos secos consecutivos?


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2012 às 22:54)

Actualização da previsão sazonal do ECMWF para os próximo meses (o site italiano diz que são dois, o ECMWF costuma publicar em intervalos de três meses, pelo que persiste a dúvida se falamos de setembro+outubro, ou se inclui também novembro):











Pela primeira vez em muitos meses, temos previsão de anomalia positiva de precipitação, a ver se a seca meteorológica que nos afecta começa a ser reduzida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2012 às 23:13)

David sf disse:


> Actualização da previsão sazonal do ECMWF para os próximo meses (o site italiano diz que são dois, o ECMWF costuma publicar em intervalos de três meses, pelo que persiste a dúvida se falamos de setembro+outubro, ou se inclui também novembro):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria muito bom e vindo do ECM é sempre uma boa notícia. Gostava de ver agora, na página do IM a previsão sazonal actualizada. Quem sabe um Outono chuvoso com algumas cut-off's seria o ideal para o sul.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2012 às 23:21)

Isso mostra uma volta de 180º C no que á previsão do ECM diz respeito relativamente ao inicio do Outono, mas isso também já mostrava o ano passado (acho eu !! ) só que depois a partir de Novembro voltam a indicar tempo seco nas nossas latitudes em especial nas minhas, tal como o ano passado e neste momento o cenário das sazonais é partilhado de forma geral por todos os modelos que conheço.

Em resumo, a 1º parte do Outono chuvoso ou muito chuvoso e depois novamente um final de Outono e Inverno secos !


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2012 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Seria muito bom e vindo do ECM é sempre uma boa notícia. Gostava de ver agora, na página do IM a previsão sazonal actualizada. Quem sabe um Outono chuvoso com algumas cut-off's seria o ideal para o sul.



Pelos indicadores que tenho visto, parece ser uma forte possibilidade, dado que não existe uma anomalia negativa na temperatura.
Mas acho que existe ainda uma grande indefinição nos modelos devido ao fenómeno EL NINO !


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 12:47)

O IM actualizou a previsão sazonal:



> *Previsão de longo prazo   - Previsão sazonal - 01 set. 2012 a 31 jan. 2013*
> 
> _*Temperatura e precipitação sem sinal estatisticamente significativo*_
> 
> ...



A seca no sul só acabará se existir cut-off's porque de resto ela não vai acabar. O trimestre Outubro a Dezembro vai ser crucial para o fim da seca ou a continuação da seca em Portugal. Porque os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro cada vez são mais secos, pelo menos no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM actualizou a previsão sazonal:
> 
> 
> 
> A seca no sul só acabará se existir cut-off's porque de resto ela não vai acabar. O trimestre Outubro a Dezembro vai ser crucial para o fim da seca ou a continuação da seca em Portugal. Porque os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro cada vez são mais secos, pelo menos no Algarve.



Se queres a minha opinião a previsão sazonal no modo em que está não só não presta, como não indica nunca nada ....
Desde que surgiu que nunca consegue ver nada nem em termos de temperatura nem em precipitação.
Acho que se o IM usasse não o modelo acoplado mas o do próprio ECMWF ganhava-se muito mais em previsão, em descrição e parece ser um modelo bastante melhor ....


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Set 2012 às 02:21)

Pessoal a julgar pelas previsoes sazoanais, alguem me pode dizer quais as previsoes para este outono/inverno em termos de ventos e ondulações? 

Haverá muitas situações de ondulações grandes/tempestades?

E qual a direção do vento que vai predominar mais? vão entrar aqueles ventos de leste que trazem o frio polar ? 

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Set 2012 às 11:10)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Pessoal a julgar pelas previsoes sazoanais, alguem me pode dizer quais as previsoes para este outono/inverno em termos de ventos e ondulações?
> 
> Haverá muitas situações de ondulações grandes/tempestades?
> 
> ...



É melhor esperar que saia agora as previsões de Setembro, que é quando a atmosfera começa a indicar os verdadeiros sinais do que será o Outono e Inverno.
Mas para já os primeiros sinais indicam um principio de Outono mais instável ...


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2012 às 14:43)

Boas tardes.

Estando a meados de Setembro podemos fazer um apanhado de factores que nos vão concerteza influenciar nos proximos meses a nivel Meteorológico.

- ENSO+ ( El niño), que se deverá manter até meados do Inverno ou inicio da Primavera.

-PDO-, com tendencia a neutralizar...embora se mantenha pelo menos ligeiramente negativo até meados do Inverno.

- AMO+, com tendencia a manter-se pelo menos até ao inicio da Primavera.

- Anomalia quente muito significativa no Pacifico subtropical desde o Japão/China até para leste do Hawai.

-Anomalia fria significativa na zona do Pacifico dac WHWP, extendendo-se para oeste á volta do tropico de Cancer (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Hemisphere_Warm_Pool), que á priori tem um efeito de neutralizar a anomalia imposta pelo el niño.

- Degelo record do Artico, que deverá causar um padrão de AO- ou -- especialmente a partir de Nov/Dez até ao inicio da Primavera.



Esta conjugação de factores é bastante interessante e complexa....na minha opinião o que se vai passar nos proximos meses será interessante...


----------



## Norther (10 Set 2012 às 14:55)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Estando a meados de Setembro podemos fazer um apanhado de factores que nos vão concerteza influenciar nos proximos meses a nivel Meteorológico.
> 
> ...





Boas Stormy, agora deixaste-me curioso, quando poderes postar os possíveis resultados dessa conjugação fá-lo  como é que o degelo do Artico causa um padrão AO- ?


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2012 às 15:18)

Norther disse:


> Boas Stormy, agora deixaste-me curioso, quando poderes postar os possíveis resultados dessa conjugação fá-lo  como é que o degelo do Artico causa um padrão AO- ?



O degelo do Artico traduz-se em anomalias positivas da temperatura do mar e do ar na região Polar.
Quando isso ocorre o vortice polar, que é uma bolsa de ar muito frio que há na média/alta Troposfera e baixa Estratosfera, em vez de se aglutinar na região Polar, acaba desmembrado em varias bolsas de ar frio divididas por bolhas de ar quente.

Assim sendo há tendencia para AO- e fluxo bloqueado ao nivel das latitudes altas, um pouco como tivemos em 09/10.

http://ossfoundation.us/projects/environment/global-warming/arctic-oscillation-ao

http://ir.library.tohoku.ac.jp/re/bitstream/10097/45357/1/AA00459426011004.pdf



De resto, a conjugação dos factores que mencionei é bastante curiosa...e é para já quase impossivel avançar com uma previsão.

Na minha humilde opinião não teremos propriamente um padrão de Outono-Inverno defenido, mas sim uma grande variabilidade, com situações de bloqueio no Atlantico, grandes entradas de W ou SW com depressões  a vir dos Açores ou da Islandia para SE/E, e isto tudo intercalado com situações anticiclónicas  em que teriamos talvez uma ou duas entradas frias de NE ou N.

Para já no Outono notaremos menos esta instabilidade, pois em principio teremos uma zonal muito fraca no Atlantico, apenas com algumas depressões fortes ocasionais a circular entre a Terra Nova e a Escandinavia....portanto Outubro e Novembro poderão ser meses tranquilos, com alguns episodios de chuvas mais fortes associadas a cut-off´s ou cavados, mas tambem com muitos dias de sol.

A partir dai...salganhada..é impossivel prever o que se passará ao certo..


----------



## antoniocruz (10 Set 2012 às 16:23)

Penso que manterá a tendência dos últimos anos com outonos com temperaturas acima do normal.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2012 às 19:12)

Pois mas assim olhando aos modelos a tendencia destes tem sido de forma geral, um Outono ou fase inicial do Outono chuvoso e ao mesmo tempo algo quente, e depois um Inverno com temperaturas á partida dentro do normal ou perto disso, e com tendência para o Inverno ser mais seco do que o normal.
Os modelos têm estado com um apetite devorador para que Outubro (isto em todos os modelos) ser muito chuvoso devido a uma forte NAO -.

Na primeira actualização de Setembro, que foi a do MetOffice sugere um principio de Outono bastante chuvoso e depois á medida que se aproxima o Inverno este torna-se bem seco.

PS: Olhando aos modelos constata-se que existe uma certa tendência para que haja mais altas pressões a norte do que a sul.
Exemplo é esta depressão que se vai formar nos Açores por tempo indeterminável


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Set 2012 às 20:12)

Pois mas pelo menos por agora pareçe que o tempo está a seguir os paços do outono do ano passado!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Não me atrevo a prognosticar o inverno deste ano. Não há uma tendência clara nos modelos de previsão a longo prazo, mesmo o ECMWF está a mudar muito em cada actualização, passa de um cenário bloqueado no Atlântico para uma zonal intensa em 15 dias. O CFS está com uma interessante tendência de AO-, o que poderia ser importante.

De qualquer modo, os modelos sazonais costumam ser muito bons a prever invernos secos, o ano passado estiveram todos muito acertados. Como não têm uma tendência, tenho um feeling que o inverno pode ser bom, mas é apenas uma convicção pessoal.


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2012 às 22:16)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois mas pelo menos por agora pareçe que o tempo está a seguir os paços do outono do ano passado!!!



Não podemos dizer isso,porque ainda estamos em pleno Verão.Setembro é um mês quase sempre quente,principalmente na primeira quinzena. O que se tem passado nos últimos dias é normalissimo.
O ano passado é que o calor entrou pelo Outono dentro,com um Outubro dos mais quentes desde que há registos.Não se deve repetir


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2012 às 22:26)

David sf disse:


> Não me atrevo a prognosticar o inverno deste ano. Não há uma tendência clara nos modelos de previsão a longo prazo, mesmo o ECMWF está a mudar muito em cada actualização, passa de um cenário bloqueado no Atlântico para uma zonal intensa em 15 dias. O CFS está com uma interessante tendência de AO-, o que poderia ser importante.
> 
> De qualquer modo, os modelos sazonais costumam ser muito bons a prever invernos secos, o ano passado estiveram todos muito acertados. Como não têm uma tendência, tenho um feeling que o inverno pode ser bom, mas é apenas uma convicção pessoal.



Por falar nisso e uma vez que o IM não actualiza a previsão mensal, não tens acesso por acaso á previsão a 30 dias do modelo ECMWF ??
Seria interessante verificar qual o desenvolvimento previsto ....


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Só me preocupo com esta seca que não desanda e claro que depois do ano passado fico sempre receoso nesta altura do ano de a chuva ser sempre adiada!
Na rua já se notam muitas arvores a perderem as folhas antes de tempo XP


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Por falar nisso e uma vez que o IM não actualiza a previsão mensal, não tens acesso por acaso á previsão a 30 dias do modelo ECMWF ??
> Seria interessante verificar qual o desenvolvimento previsto ....



Neste twitter, tens as actualizações por escrito: http://twitter.com/matthugo81

Hoje:



> Matthew Hugo ‏@MattHugo81
> Seasonal update of the ECMWF for D/J/F totally diff to last month with a zonal +NAO pattern for the winter as a whole = mild & wet.



Mesmo que o IM actualizasse, só diz que não há qualquer sinal estatisticamente significativo. Nem uma carta de geopotenciais mostra, eu por mim dispensava o texto, desde que pusessem umas cartas. Outro problema é o uso do Eurosip, em vez do ECMWF isoladamente, que costuma ser bem melhor.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2012 às 22:58)

David sf disse:


> Neste twitter, tens as actualizações por escrito: http://twitter.com/matthugo81
> 
> Hoje:
> 
> ...



Ou seja, segundo consegui traduzir .... e atendendo a que ele é Inglês tenho que pensar ao contrário dele.
Assim sendo no ECM 32 dias, ele diz que parece existir sinal, do crescimento das altas pressões na zona dele, o que há partida parece ser um sinal de possibilidade de chuva aqui na nossa zona, e vai de encontro á sazonal a 3 meses.

Relativamente ao que ele diz da previsão de D/J/Fev diz que ao contrário do mês anterior está previsto um padrão de NAO +, o que deixa-me confuso dado que no site italiano, já era mostrado esse sinal


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Ou seja, segundo consegui traduzir .... e atendendo a que ele é Inglês tenho que pensar ao contrário dele.
> Assim sendo no ECM 32 dias, ele diz que parece existir sinal, do crescimento das altas pressões na zona dele, o que há partida parece ser um sinal de possibilidade de chuva aqui na nossa zona, e vai de encontro á sazonal a 3 meses.
> 
> Relativamente ao que ele diz da previsão de D/J/Fev diz que ao contrário do mês anterior está previsto um padrão de NAO +, o que deixa-me confuso dado que no site italiano, já era mostrado esse sinal



Ele se calhar referia-se à actualização de dia 1, o ECMWF tem duas previsões sazonais, o sistema 3 e o 4, e um actualiza a meio do mês, e outro no início, O site italiano apenas apresenta a actualização a meio do mês.

Quanto às altas pressões no UK, pode ser bom para nós, mas também podemos ficar com uma dorsal desde Marrocos até ao UK, o que não seria bom, e no mês de setembro ainda é possível um padrão desse tipo estável.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2012 às 23:05)

David sf disse:


> Ele se calhar referia-se à actualização de dia 1, o ECMWF tem duas previsões sazonais, o sistema 3 e o 4, e um actualiza a meio do mês, e outro no início, O site italiano apenas apresenta a actualização a meio do mês.
> 
> Quanto às altas pressões no UK, pode ser bom para nós, mas também podemos ficar com uma dorsal desde Marrocos até ao UK, o que não seria bom, e no mês de setembro ainda é possível um padrão desse tipo estável.



Hum .....

Cheira-me a cut_offs isso sim  , pelo menos é o que sonhamos ....


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2012 às 09:51)

Depois de concluidas as actualizações dos modelos de previsão sazonal, tudo aponta para que devamos ter uma repetição do que se passou no ano passado em especial nas regiões mais a sul.
Outubro com tendência para ser normal a chuvoso, o mesmo sucedendo com Novembro e depois a partir de Dezembro tempo seco e desta vez ameno, pois  este ano os modelos não mostram qualquer sinal de anomalia negativa na temperatura em sitio nenhum.

Infelizmente se assim for o Algarve teria mais um ano de seca, ainda que atenuada por pelo mês de Outubro e Novembro.

Importa salientar ainda que os modelos estão muito, mas muito instáveis nomeadamente no que toca ao Outono sendo que a previsão de chuva para este Outono já foi bem mais clara do que é agora, e o melhor será esperar que passe Setembro e entre Outubro para se verificar o que mostram os modelos, porque acho que os sinais mostrados este ano muito estranhos.


----------



## Azor (22 Set 2012 às 12:51)

Está tudo ainda meio instável, parece-me...

Segundo o ECM os primeiros meses de Outono poderão ser frescos e chuvosos, para depois os meses seguintes de Inverno serem secos. É questão de ver se as próximas actualizações dos modelos se alteram.

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2012 às 00:07)

Boas noites.

Hoje farei a minha previsão final para Outubr-Novembro-Dezembro, com uns olhares para o Inverno...

Analisei unicamente as teleconexões e os padrões de temperatura do mar sobre o globo, assim com uma reanalise ao que se tem passado nos ultimos  tempos...2 a 4 semanas.

FACTORES A TER EM CONTA:

- El niño fraco a moderado.
- Degelo RECORD do Artico.
- AMO+
- Atlantico sul mais frio que o usual.
- Circulação extratropical muito forte no hemisferio sul ( Antartida muito fria vs energia que se vai acumulando nos continentes).
-PDO-
-Pacifico occidental e central quente.
-Indico com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente acima da média assim como a zona da Indonesia.


A partir daqui a minha analise ao padrão global aponta para que em OND a convecção tropical seja superior á média no Pacifico leste, Caraibas, na região ciclonica do Pacifico SW, na Africa central e de leste e no centro e faixa subtropical da América do sul.
A Convecção tropical será dentro da média no Pacifico central e occidental, no Indico e no Atlantico.
No pacifico subtropical a convecção será inferior ao normal.

Para o Inverno ( DJF) a convecção tropical será abaixo do normal no Atlantico e no Pacifico Subtropical.
Será superior á média na região ciclonica do Indico SW, em Africa e na Indonesia/Australia.
Será dentro do normal no Pacifico central e na america do sul.


Tendo em conta que o Artico deverá manter temperaturas acima da média, acredito que a partir de Novembro se note um entrar num padrão AO-.

O padrão de circulação no Pacifico mostra uma Alta subtropical mais forte e a leste que no ano passado, com muita actividade extratropical a sair do Japão até ao Alasca.
Pela America do norte isto costuma gerar anomalias negativas da temperatura e entradas de N fortes até ao Golfo do Mexico.

Por contrapartida, muita actividade ciclonica é esperada desde o sul e SE dos USA até ao Atlantico Norte, com algum bloqueio anticiclonico entre a Bermuda e os Açores.

Na Europa, bloqueio nas latitudes altas dará origem a um padrão complexo, especialmente de fins de Novembro em Diante.
Primeiro haverá uma certa zonalidade, e mais tarde teremos cavados a surgir na Europa Ocidental com bloqueio no Mediterraneo e no SE Europeu.

Deixo aqui um esboço que na minha opinião pode representar o padrão para Out-Dez, a violeta anomalia anticiclonica, a azul posição das depressões:









*Passando a Portugal...*

- Outubro:
Penso que Outubro terá temperaturas e precipitações na média, será um mês algo volatil, com o inicio provavelmente com um padrão bloqueado...tempo ameno e talvez alguma convecção.
Para o fim do mês o mais provavel é surgir uma zonalidade intensa, com a passagem de cavados sobre o território dando origem a episodios chuvosos e entradas mais frescas.

-Novembro:
Mês em que se começará a sentir mais bloqueio no Artico, e a actividade no leste Americano subirá bastante.
Pelo Atlantico central começa a a aparecer sólido o Anticiclone, na sua posição dominante ao longo do resto da estação.
Espero temperaturas dentro da média e precipitação acima da média, já que acho possivel que começem a ocorrer cavados semi permanentes sobre a Europa W até perto dos Açores, com um afluxo muito instavel sobre a PI, entre ar tropical a sul e ar frio a norte vindo da Europa do Norte.

-Dezembro:
Mês com temperatura abaixo da média e precipitação dentro ou acima da média...cada vez mais bloqueio no Atlantico central deverão puxar cavados de NW sobre a PI.
Da Europa, nomeadamente do norte, podem-se desprender massas de ar frio que gerarão muita instabilidade sobre a Europa Ocidental.
Tal como em Novembro, podem-se tambem gerar ciclogeneses a oeste de Portugal, progredindo depois para leste.

Resto do Inverno...

Para o resto do Inverno, Jan e Fev, poderemos ter uma situação parecida com a de Dezembro, num padrão parecido em alguns aspectos com o Inverno 09-10, mas com uma tendencia reforçada de entradas de NW e N...
Temperaturas abaixo ou proximas á média, precipitações dentro ou acima da média.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Set 2012 às 00:30)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Hoje farei a minha previsão final para Outubr-Novembro-Dezembro, com uns olhares para o Inverno...
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro stormy,

De facto as tuas previsões sazonais são bastantes animadoras para Portugal....    

Espero voltar a ver neste inverno o elemento branco a cotas relativamente baixas (um déjà vu: Neve a nível do mar em Janeiro 2009)......

Cmps.


----------



## Empish (25 Set 2012 às 21:19)

vai haver animação logo no semestre em que vou andar mais atarefado com a faculdade...é dar uso às botas e blusões que nos ultimos dois invernos mal saíram do armário!


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Empish disse:


> vai haver animação logo no semestre em que vou andar mais atarefado com a faculdade...é dar uso às botas e blusões que nos ultimos dois invernos mal saíram do armário!



Apesar, de num modo geral, concordar com a previsão do Stormy, temos todos que estar cientes que a previsão sazonal envolve sempre uma grande dose de improbabilidade, portanto não é garantido que vá haver animação, só porque a maior parte das teleconexões apontem para uma época de inverno animada.

Quanto a previsões oficiais, ainda há grande divergência, acho que este ano os modelos de previsão sazonal estão com algumas dificuldades em atinar com o padrão previsto.


----------



## David sf (30 Set 2012 às 21:22)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*

Primeiros pensamentos da Accuweather sobre o próximo inverno, inclui as cartas da anomalia de geopotencial do ECMWF nas actualizações de agosto e de setembro, que mostram ainda grande incerteza no Atlântico:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NzgAtY-png"]Accuweather Thoughts on Winter Forecast 2012-13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2012 às 22:00)

Ele está a dizer que existe ainda uma enorme indefinição nos modelos ao usar a comparação entre NDJ e DJF ??????

O meu inglês não é grande coisa mas acho que foi isso que percebi ..... e referindo que o facto de EL NINO ser fraco este ano, uma das razões para essa incerteza ......


----------



## David sf (30 Set 2012 às 22:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Ele está a dizer que existe ainda uma enorme indefinição nos modelos ao usar a comparação entre NDJ e DJF ??????
> 
> O meu inglês não é grande coisa mas acho que foi isso que percebi ..... e referindo que o facto de EL NINO ser fraco este ano, uma das razões para essa incerteza ......



Dois meses são comuns, e a diferença no Atlântico norte é avassaladora. Acho que se pode dizer que as saídas de agosto e setembro são divergentes. Amanhã sai outra, a ver se estamos atentos.


----------



## supercell (30 Set 2012 às 22:13)

> anomalia de geopotencial do ECMWF



o que significa?


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2012 às 22:16)

David sf disse:


> Dois meses são comuns, e a diferença no Atlântico norte é avassaladora. Acho que se pode dizer que as saídas de agosto e setembro são divergentes. Amanhã sai outra, a ver se estamos atentos.



Para mim as saídas de Outubro são geralmente aquelas que melhor "espelham" o que se pode passar no Outono e Inverno, porque já não existem os ciclones tropicais a atrapalhar e os dados iniciais já vão ter a "energia" deixada pelos ciclones tropicais e penso que esta nadine a passear por aqui quase um mês deve ter deixado muita energia.
Espero não estar a inventar nada, bem como esta presumivel corrente de sul possa puxar muita energia tropical para o Atlântico Norte, e assim sendo estes primeiros 10 ou 15 dias mais quentes e secos possam ser benéficos.

Desculpem se disse algum disparate


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2012 às 14:29)

Bom enquanto não existe previsões sazonais (até tenho medo do que aí possa vir), o que tenho a dizer é que ou os modelos dão uma volta de 180º, e temos uma situação parecida com o ano passado, ou as previsões dos modelos sazonais vão pelo cano abaixo.

Alguém sabe alguma coisa da actualização de 1 Outubro do ECMWF ???


----------



## David sf (8 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe alguma coisa da actualização de 1 Outubro do ECMWF ???





> Matthew Hugo ‏@MattHugo81
> Latest ECMWF seasonal update is out & for D/J/F the overall pattern would lead to more of a +NAO pattern & little risk of a colder scenario





> High pressure is in abundance, but there's a -ve anom near Greenland, whilst pressure is higher to the W & SW. Conflicting signals as usual.



Presumo que a expressão "pressure is higher to the W & SW" seja relativamente ao Reino Unido, mas não está claro.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2012 às 22:28)

David sf disse:


> Presumo que a expressão "pressure is higher to the W & SW" seja relativamente ao Reino Unido, mas não está claro.



Um padrão de NAO+ efectivamente dá poucas chances de um cenário com temperaturas abaixo do normal naquela zona.
Por outro lado indica que dão uma anomalia negativa no geopotencial (z ? ) no Greenland, e portanto um padrão de Altas Pressões a Oeste e Sudoeste provavelmente do Reino Unido, portanto para mim são sinais claros de NAO +

Onde é que ele vê sinais conflituosos naquela previsão ???


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2012 às 12:01)

> Latest ECMWF 32 day going for a noteworthy Scandinavian high pressure as Oct progresses, bringing settled weather to the UK. I'm skeptical!.



Actualização do Matt, relativamente á previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF, menciona uma crescimento gradual do centro de altas pressões na Escandinávia á medida que vamos avançando no mês, embora ele diga que se encontra céptico relativamente a isso.

Importa frisar que a forma como este se posicione determinará o quanto pode influênciar aqui o nosso território.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2012 às 18:37)

Boa tarde, 

A primeira actualização que conheço do mês de Outubro trata-se do MetOffice, que indica que teremos pela frente, um trimestre Nov/Dez/Jan, com precipitação acima da média e um cenário de NAO - , sendo que depois para o Inverno insiste em colocar um Inverno seco.
Fazendo uma correlação entre Nov/Dez/Jan e com Dez/Jan/Fev, constata-se claramente que o mês que marca a diferença será o mês de Novembro.

Contudo se querem a minha opinião a minha confiança neste modelo é quase nula.
A imagem que se segue é praticamente igual á anterior de Out/Nov/dez.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS: Alguém que me explica como podemos ter precipitação acima do normal em cima de nós e a norte e a oeste ela ser claramente abaixo do normal, só se fosse com cut-off mesmo junto ao litoral, e não em comportamente zonal como eles parecem querer mostrar não faz sentido....
Será possivel que tenhamos um ano quase igual ao ano passado com a chuva a chegar no fim de Outubro e durar até meio de Novembro e depois secura total, digo isto porque o segundo o ECM saido a 1 Outubro parece que o ECM segue a mesma tendência ....


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Eu acredito mais num final de outono instável e fresco e depois um inverno semelhante ao de 2009


----------



## Azor (10 Out 2012 às 12:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A primeira actualização que conheço do mês de Outubro trata-se do MetOffice, que indica que teremos pela frente, um trimestre Nov/Dez/Jan, com precipitação acima da média e um cenário de NAO - , sendo que depois para o Inverno insiste em colocar um Inverno seco.
> Fazendo uma correlação entre Nov/Dez/Jan e com Dez/Jan/Fev, constata-se claramente que o mês que marca a diferença será o mês de Novembro.
> ...




Mas, alguém que me explique uma coisa porque eu ainda não percebi muito bem esses cálculos.

Então não diz a norma que durante o Verão reina o AA no atlântico (que é a sua posição normal nesta estação), e que no Inverno este mesmo centro de altas pressões desloca-se para sul acompanhando o movimento do sol que é mais activo no hemisfério sul, deixando assim o hemisferio norte (atlantico)  livre da sua acção com a consequente chegada de baixas e frentes? 

Se não for isso então o normal é o quê? Desculpem mas é que sempre aprendi isso, até mesmo na escola em geografia física, e ultimamente tem acontecido tudo ao contrário e a cair por terra o que já se sabia. 

Já não percebo nada. Será que são ciclos, ou será que foi sempre assim, com a diferença que agora os invernos secos são mais frequentes e os verões secos também são mais frequentes? Até coço a cabeça de tanta confusão


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Out 2012 às 12:36)

Como todos sabemos as alterações climáticas estão e vão continuar a alterar os padrões climáticos mas nestes próximos meses acredito mais num AA mais a sul e depressões sobre nós com outra alta pressão a norte do UK!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2012 às 12:56)

No final de Agosto, acreditava mais num Outono chuvoso, neste momento, Outono vai ser seco, se formos olhar as previsões sazonais do NOAA está a cortar com toda a força a precipitação. Outubro seco a muito seco, Novembro que dava chuvoso já dá seco. 

Na minha opinião e posso estar completamente errado ou certo depende do que passar-se nos próximos meses, acredito que o Outono/Inverno possa vir a ser seco tipo 1994/1995.

Se formos ver, anos anteriores e falo no Algarve, quando Setembro e Outubro são secos a maioria dos anos são secos, só existe 3 excepções 2009/2010; 1995/1996 e 1988/1989.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2012 às 13:16)

Azor disse:


> Mas, alguém que me explique uma coisa porque eu ainda não percebi muito bem esses cálculos.
> 
> Então não diz a norma que durante o Verão reina o AA no atlântico (que é a sua posição normal nesta estação), e que no Inverno este mesmo centro de altas pressões desloca-se para sul acompanhando o movimento do sol que é mais activo no hemisfério sul, deixando assim o hemisferio norte (atlantico)  livre da sua acção com a consequente chegada de baixas e frentes?
> 
> ...



O "normal", seja verão ou inverno, é o anticiclone dos Açores localizar-se no Atlântico norte, a diferença é que se situa mais a norte no verão e mais a sul no inverno, mas sempre no Hemisfério Norte, e sempre nas proximidades dos Açores.

Quanto às sazonais, começam a convergir, nas sua maioria, para a presença predominante de anticiclone a oeste do Reino Unido, originando um fluxo de norte sobre a Europa ocidental. Alguns modelos colocam-no mais a oeste ou mais a este, mas é clara a tendência para o estabelecimento de altas pressões a latitudes elevadas.
Continua a grande divergência sobre o que se passará no flanco sul desse anticiclone, se é como no ano passado em que fica fortemente ligado às altas sub-tropicais, e fica tudo bloqueada, ou se haverá uma circulação menos bloqueada a sul, permitindo a passagem de depressões e a formação de um storm-track a latitudes bastante a sul.


----------



## Azor (10 Out 2012 às 13:56)

David sf disse:


> O "normal", seja verão ou inverno, é o anticiclone dos Açores localizar-se no Atlântico norte, a diferença é que se situa mais a norte no verão e mais a sul no inverno, mas sempre no Hemisfério Norte, e sempre nas proximidades dos Açores.
> 
> Quanto às sazonais, começam a convergir, nas sua maioria, para a presença predominante de anticiclone a oeste do Reino Unido, originando um fluxo de norte sobre a Europa ocidental. Alguns modelos colocam-no mais a oeste ou mais a este, mas é clara a tendência para o estabelecimento de altas pressões a latitudes elevadas.
> Continua a grande divergência sobre o que se passará no flanco sul desse anticiclone, se é como no ano passado em que fica fortemente ligado às altas sub-tropicais, e fica tudo bloqueada, ou se haverá uma circulação menos bloqueada a sul, permitindo a passagem de depressões e a formação de um storm-track a latitudes bastante a sul.



Bom, nas nossas proximidades ele não tem andado mas sim pelas vossas. E isso já desde o verão passado. Temos tido muita chuva este ano e mais recentemente também, enquanto por outro lado, o AA tem estado centrado entre a Madeira e a costa ocidental da Europa trazendo secura e falta de água a estas regiões.

Ele parece que anda aos ziguezagues e a bailar pelo atlântico, para fechar a sua "dança" final centrado e estacionário na zona Madeira - P. Ibérica, por isso mesmo só me resta a crer que isso são ciclos, caso contrário com ele centrado em cima dos Açores (ou nas proximidades dele) pouca chuva entraria aqui, (não de origem frontal, é certo, mas sim influenciada pela maritimidade mesmo com tempo anticiclónico) e no entanto não é isso que tem acontecido por cá.  Com ele centrado em cheio nos Açores vocês poderiam ter ainda alguma chuva vinda de noroeste ou de norte, que contornando o flanco norte da alta pressão vos traria chuva enquanto que os Açores ficariam com tempo anticiclónico. É sempre o efeito ao contrário, mas também nem sempre, claro.

Mas com as actuais mudanças que tem-se vindo a ver às latitudes da Europa ocidental, (invernos cada vez mais secos e verões igualmente secos e quentes) com a alta pressão mais forte e mais localizada a norte do que na sua dita posição "normal", tudo me resta a crer que o normal, (que escreveste entre aspas) seja mesmo muito relativo.

Sempre pensei que o facto das temperaturas médias diurnas e mensais fossem mais baixas no inverno devido à maior inclinação dos raios solares e que a menor duração do dia tivessem também menor influência na formação de altas pressões. Pelos vistos enganei-me já que ela está presente durante todo o ano. Interessante


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2012 às 14:42)

Voçes conseguem ver as imagens da NASA relativamente á previsão sazonal do mês de Outubro.
Eu não, e não entendo porquê, se a actualização do mês de Outubro está feita.

Se conseguirem digam alguma coisa, a menos que eles ainda não tivessem disponibilizado as imagens.

https://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/...ndex_atmos.cgi?var1=2012&var2=oct&varmain=T1A

façam F5 para abrir porque pode dar erro interno


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2012 às 19:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Voçes conseguem ver as imagens da NASA relativamente á previsão sazonal do mês de Outubro.
> Eu não, e não entendo porquê, se a actualização do mês de Outubro está feita.
> 
> Se conseguirem digam alguma coisa, a menos que eles ainda não tivessem disponibilizado as imagens.
> ...



Desde do ano passado, que não consigo ver nada da previsão da NASA.

Bom, o meteociel colocou as cartas do CFS mensal onde podemos ver as anomalias de precipitação, médias da temperatura, geopotencial e pressão atmosférica. Muito bom.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2012 às 19:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde do ano passado, que não consigo ver nada da previsão da NASA.
> 
> Bom, o meteociel colocou as cartas do CFS mensal onde podemos ver as anomalias de precipitação, médias da temperatura, geopotencial e pressão atmosférica. Muito bom.



Olha parece que foi criado um site novo que encontrei no mesmo link e que adicionado esta tarde.
Basicamente o site que pertence á NOAA contém os links de diversos modelos de previsão sazonal.

O link directo é este: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/seasanom.shtml

Mas aquilo que vos posso dizer é que não existe uma tendência definida, em que tanto pode pender para um Outono/Inverno seco ou bastante chuvoso, sendo contudo que não sei qual a credibilidade de alguns modelos pois não os conheço.
Os modelos apresentados são os seguintes:
- CFS v1 e CFS v2 (as versões apresentam resultados completamente contrários);
- CMC v1 e CMC v2 (as versões apresentam resultados completamente diferentes até Dezembro e depois entram em consenso, para uma 2ª parte do Inverso seca;
- GFDL - apresenta um Outono e Inverno bastante chuvoso;
- NCAR - igual ao GFDL;
- NASA - pelo qual tenho grande apreço, mas não sei qual o modelo apresentado, se é o GMAO, mas que indica uma seca ainda maior que a do ano passado 
- NMME e IMME - desconheço estes modelos mas não é clara a tendência.

Em resumo mesmo nos próprios modelos existem enormes diferenças entre elas;


Olhando á mensal mesmo relativamente ao mês de Novembro também andam todos divididos ao meio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2012 às 20:27)

Mais uma actualização do NOAA e só digo uma coisa, medo muito medo.  Todos os meses secos no sul.  

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/CFSv2/htmls/euPrece3Mon.html


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2012 às 21:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma actualização do NOAA e só digo uma coisa, medo muito medo.  Todos os meses secos no sul.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/CFSv2/htmls/euPrece3Mon.html



Pelo que vejo alterna entre o normal a moderadamente seco. Nada bom atendendo à situação de seca extrema que já está por aí.
Mas como ainda não é uma certeza, esperemos que as próximas saídas dos modelos invertam a previsão para mais chuva...

Para a metade norte do continente, a previsão (vale o que vale nesta altura) é bastante animadora. Começando já em novembro com previsão de precipitação dentro do normal, entre dezembro e março poderemos ter precipitação acima do normal, principalmente dezembro e fevereiro bem acima da média. Se se confirmar, fará lembrar "invernos" de outrora...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 21:29)

Nesse modelo do CFS V2 (que digo já por sinal, é quase uma inversão do CFS v1), há 15 dias atrás apresentava um panorama completamente diferente, como se pode ligar a uma previsão que cambia tanto num espaço somente de 15 dias, só porque agora já indica tempo seco todos os meses para aqui?
Seja como for o importante de realçar neste modelo é que desde há longos meses indica precipitação acima do normal a norte e centro para todos os meses, e tem alternado a sul entre o seco e o normal digamos assim.

Mesmo as sazonais de diversos modelos tem estado constantemente a serem alteradas, sendo que a nota dominante tem sido para um Inverno seco, existente na maior parte dos modelos.

Agora aguardo pelas saidas do IRI (confio muito pouco neste modelo), do IBIMET e em particular do ECMWF e do EUROSIP para ver quais as suas tendências.

No final do mês de Outubro indicarei qual o modelo que acertou .....

PS: Já agora olhar ás previsões sazonais do próprio mês não funciona bem, pois estes modelo lidam melhor com longo prazo do que com curto prazo


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Pois nos últimos tempos o Norte tem sido o beneficiado nos eventos, mas por aqui tb não me posso queixar muito!!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2012 às 22:06)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois nos últimos tempos o Norte tem sido o beneficiado nos eventos, mas por aqui tb não me posso queixar muito!!


Temos tido episódios de chuva, nalguns dias interessantes, mas daí a chamar de "eventos"...
Isto até anda muito monótono, nada típico de verdadeiros dias outonais com chuva intensa e vento forte constante.

Como referi, é cedo para aferir da real validade das previsões sazonais. Andam demasiado "voláteis" de modelo para modelo e de saída para saída.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 22:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Temos tido episódios de chuva, nalguns dias interessantes, mas daí a chamar de "eventos"...
> Isto até anda muito monótono, nada típico de verdadeiros dias outonais com chuva intensa e vento forte constante.
> 
> Como referi, é cedo para aferir da real validade das previsões sazonais. Andam demasiado "voláteis" de modelo para modelo e de saída para saída.



Concordo contigo, por exemplo hoje o IM até dava chuva forte pra aí, e no entanto quase que nem choveu. Neste momento voçês apenas têm alguns mm de chuva, mas pelo menos depois do dia 18 isso vai mudar, aí a norte do país.
Nós aqui ainda vamos ter que esperar.

mas eu por exemplo pegava nas saidas a 1 mês do CFS, e espetava já elas e tinha garantida no minimo  1 semana de chuva entre as 192 horas e as 400 horas, só que esse modelo funciona mal no curto prazo !


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2012 às 22:47)

Se formos consultar a previsão do CFS v2 indica os meses todos secos no sul, agora fui ver os mapas no meteociel e encontrei isto lá, para o mês de Janeiro







A carta do geopotencial também indica valores negativos.

Mas com este cenário, para Janeiro não será de esperar um Janeiro chuvoso, porque as altas pressões andam pela Islândia e aqui temos o corredor aberto como em 2009/2010.


----------



## David sf (11 Out 2012 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se formos consultar a previsão do CFS v2 indica os meses todos secos no sul, agora fui ver os mapas no meteociel e encontrei isto lá, para o mês de Janeiro
> 
> A carta do geopotencial também indica valores negativos.
> 
> Mas com este cenário, para Janeiro não será de esperar um Janeiro chuvoso, porque as altas pressões andam pela Islândia e aqui temos o corredor aberto como em 2009/2010.



As cartas do Meteociel referem-se a uma única run (há 4 diárias), enquanto as que aparecem no site da NOAA referem-se à média dos últimos 10 dias.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 23:26)

David sf disse:


> As cartas do Meteociel referem-se a uma única run (há 4 diárias), enquanto as que aparecem no site da NOAA referem-se à média dos últimos 10 dias.



Por isso mesmo se calhar ... a previsão vale aquilo que vale e esta mudança catastrófica, alterada drasticamente num periodo de 10 dias dá que pensar.
Mas palpita-me que daqui a 10 dias volta tudo ao normal, isto porque houve aqui uns dias que deitaram tudo a perder relativamente á previsão, por aquilo que tenho vindo a acompanhar houve aqui uns 6 a 8 dias catastróficos em quase todas as runs e neste momento apanhou exactamente em cheio essas runs.

Por aquilo que tenho visto é que a previsão tem tido imensos saltos mesmo de um dia para outro com o Anticiclones a mudarem sempre muito de posição.
Noto é agora o mês de Novembro com uma tendência a tender digamos para o normal, ou então seco.

Sinceramente este ano não sei que dizer dos modelos de previsão sazonal, não sei porquê, mas não me inspiram muita confiança ..... e para eu dizer isso, é porque a coisa vai mal .... loooll


----------



## rozzo (12 Out 2012 às 10:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Sinceramente este ano não sei que dizer dos modelos de previsão sazonal, não sei porquê, mas não me inspiram muita confiança ..... e para eu dizer isso, é porque a coisa vai mal .... loooll



Só este ano? 

Claro que as previsões oficiais são médias de bastantes dias de corridas de modelos sazonais, como referiu o David, atenuando um pouco o disparate de variabilidade total de saída para saída, mas, cartas como a que o Algarvio mostrou, do produto novo que o Meteociel nos fornece, ajudarão a desmistificar a "bola de cristal" destes modelos.

Basta olhar com atenção para saídas consecutivas e ver as diferenças...


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2012 às 11:32)

rozzo disse:


> Só este ano?
> 
> Claro que as previsões oficiais são médias de bastantes dias de corridas de modelos sazonais, como referiu o David, atenuando um pouco o disparate de variabilidade total de saída para saída, mas, cartas como a que o Algarvio mostrou, do produto novo que o Meteociel nos fornece, ajudarão a desmistificar a "bola de cristal" destes modelos.
> 
> Basta olhar com atenção para saídas consecutivas e ver as diferenças...



O modelo CFS que o meteociel nos apresenta é uma run de entre 4 runs diarias iniciadas com dados que são retirados de medições atmosféricas realizadas num periodo de algumas horas antes do modelo ser corrido.
O modelo é corrido ás 00z, 06z, 12z e 18z, pelo que as centenas de terabites de informação que alimentam o modelo a essas horas são recolhidos num prazo de algumas horas antecendentes a cada run.

Depois o modelo com base em formulas fisicas/matematicas e com estatistica climatologica vai digerindo os dados a 6 meses.

Pode-se dizer que o modelo representa aquilo que é possivel ocorrer daqui a 6 meses, com base no estado da atmosfera durante umas horas de um dado dia....ora...isso costuma dar imensos erros porque não se teem em conta padrões dinamicos de longo termo..

A NOAA para fazer os mapas de distribuição usa um método mais complexo e representativo.
Corre o modelo com uma média das condições atmosfericas e teleconexões do ultimo mês, ou 15 dias, e adiciona parametros como as varias possibilidades de evolução do ENSO, AMO, anomalias da temperatura do mar, anomalias da cobertura das calotes polares e do albedo continental ( neve), etc.
Daqui resultam varias linhas de analise com varias hipotese, sendo depois feita uma analise estatistica que pode desvendar um padrão mais transversal, ou como se tem passado este ano, uma ideia de grande variabilidade.

O meu metodo para fazer as minhas previsões conta apenas com uma analise algo simples das anomalias da temperatura do mar, das coberturas de neve/gelo, da convecção tropical ( intensidade dos ventos aliseos e anomalias de temperatura) e mais um ou outro topico....depois olho para dois ou 3 modelos sazonais e tiro algumas conclusões.

Na minha opinião, e já o disse antes, penso que teremos uma garnde variabilidade...periodos mais quentes e chuvosos, outros mais frios, mas em geral penso que as condições se resumem a uma tendencia de fluxo de NW/W, com um nucleo de baixas pressões na Irlanda e bloqueio nos Açores e na Islandia.
Poderemos ter um Inverno normal a fresco nas temperaturas e com uma anomalia positiva de precipitação a norte e centro, com o sul a situar-se na média ou eventualmente um pouco acima do normal, tendo em conta que tambem haverão situações de fluxo instavel de W/SW e algumas depressões a oeste de Pt continental.

Na Madeira teremos anomalia positiva de precipitação nas encostas norte especialmente, e temperaturas abaixo da média.

Nos Açores, anomalia negativa da precipitação, e temperaturas na média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2012 às 13:06)

As previsões sazonais estão a ficar bonitas estão estão. Vendo as últimas previsões do NOAA cada vez estão mais secas, as do IBIMET colocam um Novembro seco e um Dezembro muito seco. A aguardar pelas previsões do ECMWF que também não devem andar muito longe disto, por isso, neste momento e atendendo às previsões sazonais que os modelos indicam é que será mais um Inverno seco a muito seco. Ver vamos, se isto ainda muda ou já é uma tendência mais realista do que se vai passar aqui mais uns meses.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2012 às 14:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões sazonais estão a ficar bonitas estão estão. Vendo as últimas previsões do NOAA cada vez estão mais secas, as do IBIMET colocam um Novembro seco e um Dezembro muito seco. A aguardar pelas previsões do ECMWF que também não devem andar muito longe disto, por isso, neste momento e atendendo às previsões sazonais que os modelos indicam é que será mais um Inverno seco a muito seco. Ver vamos, se isto ainda muda ou já é uma tendência mais realista do que se vai passar aqui mais uns meses.



Se esperas algo de positivo do ECM estás enganado, pois por aquilo que consegui vislumbrar através do site ECM, no que toca á previsão sazonal, é que seja um Inverno bem seco, pelo menos no que ao sul diz respeito isto porque o AA estará posicionado entre os Açores/Madeira e Sul de Portugal.
estou á espera da previsão no site ILMETEO para confirmar se tal é como me pareceu ter visto !


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Boa tarde, 

Acabou de sair a previsão do ECM no site http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Será apenas impressão minha, ou estas previsões estão caóticas, ou seja, não parece existir sinal !
Esta "barafunda" meteorológica será resultado de uma grande variedade climatológica, e parece estar mais ou menos de acordo com a previsão do UKMO, mais coisa menos coisa.

Destaque também para uma anomalia térmica positiva destacável na peninsula escandinava numa fase inicial, e posteriormente no leste Europeu, ao mesmo tempo uma anomalia negativa na zona dos Açores, do mesmo modo anomalia positiva na precipitação na PI e negativa nos Açores..

Tal situação para mim apenas pode ser possivel, caso os mapas estejam correctos, de depressões a mergulharem de Norte (originando ventos de norte nos Açores) e depois fluxo de sul na Peninsula Ibérica.
Ao mesmo tempo existiria um anticiclone entre os Açores e Madeira, e na peninsula escandinava !

Alguém quer comentar ?


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2012 às 22:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões sazonais estão a ficar bonitas estão estão. Vendo as últimas previsões do NOAA cada vez estão mais secas, as do IBIMET colocam um Novembro seco e um Dezembro muito seco. A aguardar pelas previsões do ECMWF que também não devem andar muito longe disto, por isso, neste momento e atendendo às previsões sazonais que os modelos indicam é que será mais um Inverno seco a muito seco. Ver vamos, se isto ainda muda ou já é uma tendência mais realista do que se vai passar aqui mais uns meses.



Se não estou em erro o ano passado, nesta altura, estava-se aqui a discutir as previsões que indicavam que o Outono/Inverno iria ser normal a chuvoso nas regiões do Sul e abaixo da média nas regiões do Norte, e depois foi o que se viu. 
Sinceramente não confio nada nessas previsões se bem que é possível termos um Outono/Inverno abaixo da média mas não acredito que seja tão seco como na época passada. Isso a ser verdade, nem as ribeiras correrão aqui por estes lados e as barragens ficarão entre os 0 e os 30%.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Out 2012 às 13:47)

Meu Deus já falam de Dezembro e Janeiro meus amigos fiquemos por Outubro e no máximo Novembro previsões nem o professor chibanga


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2012 às 14:37)

Melhor é deixar acabar Outubro Aurélio para termos uma melhor noção, mas do que vi e pelo que percebi ainda concordo mais com o stormy  ("uma tendencia de fluxo de NW/W, com um nucleo de baixas pressões na Irlanda e bloqueio nos Açores e na Islandia.
Poderemos ter um Inverno normal a fresco nas temperaturas e com uma anomalia positiva de precipitação a norte e centro, com o sul a situar-se na média ou eventualmente um pouco acima do normal, tendo em conta que tambem haverão situações de fluxo instavel de W/SW e algumas depressões a oeste de Pt continental.") 

To confiante em termos um belo inverno


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2012 às 18:07)

O NOAA alterou a sua previsão para o mês de Novembro, colocando-o acima da média em todo o território, sendo mais chuvoso no Sotavento Algarvio, Andaluzia e Marrocos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

Acaba de sair a previsão sazonal by AccuWeather:






While cold shots blast portions of western and northern mainland Europe at times, stormy weather may hit southern Spain, the Mediterranean region and southeastern Europe.
Meteorologists expect Siberian cold to reach portions of western and northern mainland Europe, especially during the middle to latter part of winter. Much of the United Kingdom, Denmark, the Netherlands, Belgium, Poland, Germany, Switzerland, France, Spain and Portugal will have below-normal temperatures for the season.
"January to February will be the best chance for cold air coming out of Siberia," AccuWeather.com Senior Meteorologist Alan Reppert said.

However, the cold will not last as long or be as harsh as the deep freeze of last winter, Reppert emphasized. During the second half of January and early February 2012, bitterly cold air originating from Siberia killed hundreds of people across Europe.
RELATED: Europe's Deadly Deep Freeze of January and February 2012
Well to the north of the active storm track expected this winter, near- to slightly below-normal precipitation is in store for the U.K., Ireland and Scandinavia.
"London will be mild to start [this winter]. Then it will be turning colder for the end of the winter. That could be there best chance for any snowfall late January and February," Reppert said.
Farther south, a storm train will be in place for much of the winter from southern Spain, the Mediterranean region and southeastern Europe. Above-normal water temperatures of the Mediterranean Sea will help storms to strengthen as they move across the region, enhancing rainfall.






Italy, Greece, former Yugoslavia, Romania, Bulgaria and Turkey are all included in the zone that could receive above-normal precipitation for the winter season. The active winter storms will keep temperatures close to normal for the season in this zone.
The above-normal rainfall predicted from southern Spain to Italy and southeastern Europe will be beneficial for drought-stricken areas. Severe to exceptional drought conditions are gripping portions of Portugal, Spain, Italy and eastern Europe.
The drought impacted agriculture, including a significant hit to grapes that will cause higher wine prices.
Meanwhile, snowfall for places like Rome, Italy, which received rare snow last winter, is less likely this season.
One exception to unusual snow occurrences this winter may be the French Riviera.
"The French Riviera is like Jacksonville, Fla. It typically gets snow once every five years or so," AccuWeather.com Expert Senior Meteorologist Jason Nicholls explained. "There might be a cold outbreak in France, especially late in season, during February, for southern areas that may allow snow to fall."
Paris may also receive a snowfall during the latter part of the season.






On the northern edge of the storm train, more snow than usual is forecast in the Pyrenees Mountains, the Alps and Balkan Mountains. With above-normal snow and temperatures that will be cold enough to sustain heavy snow pack, a good ski season is anticipated.
Across Germany, above-normal snowfall is forecast from Frankfurt on south. Berlin may receive near-normal snow.
Weather News

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-winter-forecast-2012-2013/961001


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Concordo em certos pontos com a ideia da Accuweather...

O padrão no que toca á posição média dos centros de acção é mais ou menos este:






O que segundo a minha analise, á qual sou fiel pois é uma questão de congruencia...poderá dar em algo deste genero:

_"
Na minha opinião, e já o disse antes, penso que teremos uma garnde variabilidade...periodos mais quentes e chuvosos, outros mais frios, mas em geral penso que as condições se resumem a uma tendencia de fluxo de NW/W, com um nucleo de baixas pressões na Irlanda e bloqueio nos Açores e na Islandia.
Poderemos ter um Inverno normal a fresco nas temperaturas e com uma anomalia positiva de precipitação a norte e centro, com o sul a situar-se na média ou eventualmente um pouco acima do normal, tendo em conta que tambem haverão situações de fluxo instavel de W/SW e algumas depressões a oeste de Pt continental.

Na Madeira teremos anomalia positiva de precipitação nas encostas norte especialmente, e temperaturas abaixo da média.

Nos Açores, anomalia negativa da precipitação, e temperaturas na média. "_



No entanto espero fazer uma nova previsão no inicio de Dezembro, com especial atenção aos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro, e talvez com alguma ideia para a Primavera ( consoante já se consiga denotar um padrão relevante ou não..)


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

stormy disse:


> Concordo em certos pontos com a ideia da Accuweather...
> 
> O padrão no que toca á posição média dos centros de acção é mais ou menos este:
> 
> ...



Ou seja poderá ser um Inverno com bastantes eventos de queda de neve e


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2012 às 16:22)

O accuweather até pode acertar na tendência em muitos pontos. Mas quando se põe a falar de locais concretos, nomeadamente Paris, valha-me Deus.. Segundo o resumo, Paris poderá ver neve no final da temporada?! Mas isso é lá alguma previsão? Ou alguém os corta rentes e jura a pés juntos que não neva em Paris até meio de Janeiro?? Só se não houver precipitação..


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Previsões Sazonais a essa distância e a meu ver, são sempre um tiro no escuro. Falo obviamente dos Açores porque previsões para a minha zona geralmente acabam sempre por cair por terra abaixo, mas espero sinceramente que a previsão se concretize (apesar de ter as minhas dúvidas) porque o que precisamos agora é de um Inverno seco (para os Açores claro), porque se o Inverno que se aproxima for chuvoso, podemos vir a ter muitas complicações graves já que as nossas terras em muitos lugares já extravasaram o limite da sua capacidade de retenção de água devido às chuvas dos últimos dias, semanas, e meses. 

Fruto disso são as inúmeras quebradas de terra visíveis um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores, em S. Miguel, em S. Jorge, no Pico, e até no Corvo onde houve um grande deslizamento de terras de uma arriba daquela ilha que deu origem a novos ilhéus provocada obviamente pelo mau tempo dos últimos dias...


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Segundo a analise ao padrão da anomalia da temperatura da agua do mar, o padrão de circulação atmosférico ao logo das ultimas 3 a 6 semanas tem sido este:







A analise ao padrão da sst é muito importante, pois as anomalias de sst reflectem directamente padrões atmosfericos numa escala intermédia entre o médio/longo prazo e a escala sazonal ( mensal).

Segundo esta carta, publicada hoje, podemos ver que o padrão atmosférico está mais ou menos proximo aquele que eu previ em Setembro.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...tono-inverno-2012-13-a-6622-3.html#post342733

Os maiores erros da minha analise de Setembro focaram-se na porção oeste do Atlantico, pois eu previa uma maior prevalencia de sistemas de baixa pressão a subir pelos EUA até á Islandia, e o que tem sucedido é que o anticiclone tem estado forte desde o canadá até ao atlantico central.

De resto, na Europa W e Atl E/NE a minha previsão até foi boa até agora.

Bom....para o proximo mês/mês e meio penso que que o padrão se vai manter, mas com uma tendencia maior para a formação de cavados a descer pelos Açores, aproveitando a energia que se tem concentrado no oeste de Africa.

Na Europa, haverá tendencia para bloqueio anticiclonico a surgir no Med ocidental, com cavados e circulação depressionária a surgir pela europa central até ao Med Central/E e algum bloqueio na Escandinavia.

*
Resumindo..* Poderemos ter um Nov/Dez com anticiclone na Bermuda-Gronelandia e na Argelia-Med W, com depressões a surgir a oeste e N da PI e na Europa central-Europa SE.

Tendencia para temperaturas na média e precipitação superior á média...a previsão quanto ás temperaturas é a mais complicada pois podem haver alguns eventos de plumas tropicais a proceder de SW/S, tal como tambem pode surgir uma entrada fria de N.

Para as Ilhas, a RAM tende a manter-se num padrão humido e com temperaturas normais, enquanto a RAA sofrerá de tempo fresco e com precipitação a tender para abaixo da média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2012 às 19:48)

O site italiano já actualizou a previsão sazonal do ECMWF. Um Inverno sem grande frio, aliás com temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente acima da média. Um mês de Dezembro, em princípio seco e depois um Janeiro e Fevereiro sem qualquer sinal em termos de precipitação. Uma previsão, um pouco estranha.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2012 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O site italiano já actualizou a previsão sazonal do ECMWF. Um Inverno sem grande frio, aliás com temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente acima da média. Um mês de Dezembro, em princípio seco e depois um Janeiro e Fevereiro sem qualquer sinal em termos de precipitação. Uma previsão, um pouco estranha.



A meu ver ... a minha leitura é que este ano não existe uma tendencia definida nem a nivel de temperaturas, nem a nivel de chuvas.
Do mesmo modo penso que não se pode tirar nenhuma conclusão respeitante a esses mapas, bem como eles próprios afirmam isso no seu texto.

Aliás o que temos tido até ao momento tem sido um Outono normal até ao momento embora obviamente em alguns locais como o sotavento algarvio e partes do Alentejo, já têm precipitação muito acima da média.

Preve-se também uma grande variabilidade climatérica como se tem visto até ao momento, basta para isso ver a enorme inconsistência nos modelos !


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

Já que estamos a meio do mês aproveito para lançar a previsão defenitiva para o trimestre de Inverno, segundo a minha opinião e analise dos actuais modelos sazonais e padrão das teleconexões.

A ter em conta, ao nivel das teleconexões, temos:

- Tendencia para AO-, impulsionada pelas anomalias positivas de temperatura dadaa acumulação de energia criada pelo degelo excessivo no verão.

- Tendencia para ENSO neutro a ligeiramente positivo, que criará uma circulação no Pacifico e America do norte mais zonal e menos bloqueada ( PNA neutra a positiva).

-Tendencia para PDO-, com especial anomalia negativa da temperatura da agua do mar na região do Havai..

- Tendencia para AMO+.

- Anomalias da temperatura do mar no Atlantico sul, e da circulação do Anticiclone do Atlantico sul favoravel  a anomalias positivas da convecção tropical no Atl Equatorial-Amazónia-SE do Brasil, e tambem em porções da Africa Equatorial ( estação das chuvas bem activa em boa parte da AM do sul)

-NAO tendencialmente neutra.

Esta conjugação leva-me a crer num padrão similar ao que a Accuweather indica, mas com algumas diferenças:






Em resumo, para o continente poderemos ter um Inverno com temperaturas dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média, tal como na Madeira , enquanto nos Açores a tendencia é para temperaturas dentro ou ligeiramente acima da média.

Nas precipitações, o continente e a Madeira ficarão acima da média, e os Açores abaixo dos valores normais.

Para a Europa espera-se um Inverno com precipitações acima da média e temperaturas abaixo da média, excepto na faixa sudeste/Mar Negro onde as temeraturas ficarão acima da média e as precipitações serão menos significativas.

Poderão ocorrer alguns eventos de neve significativos na Europa Central e NW.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2012 às 22:22)

stormy disse:


> Já que estamos a meio do mês aproveito para lançar a previsão defenitiva para o trimestre de Inverno, segundo a minha opinião e analise dos actuais modelos sazonais e padrão das teleconexões.
> 
> A ter em conta, ao nivel das teleconexões, temos:
> 
> ...



Para o Continente quais os locais que pensas que poderemos ter uma anomalia na precipitação mais significativa ??


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2012 às 21:06)

Segundo a Previsão Sazonal que está no site do IM:



> Na precipitação total trimestral prevêm-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, no trimestre de dezembro a fevereiro. Para os trimestres de janeiro a março e de fevereiro a abril não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> Na temperatura média trimestral não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo em todo o período abrangido pela previsão, ou seja, de dezembro de 2012 a abril de 2013.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Sinaliza negativamente o mês de dezembro na precipitação sem assinalar nada nas temperaturas... vamos aguardar. Não tem aspecto de anticiclonico e em boa verdade o anticiclone dos açores ainda não apareceu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2012 às 23:35)

Pelo Algarve, diria que este mês, ficará abaixo da média, se chover cerca de 50% já não seria mau, talvez lá para o final do mês venha algo que atinja mais o Sul. De ano para ano, a região sul está cada vez mais dependente das cut-off's, porque depressões cavadas e superfícies frontais cada vez são mais raras a afectarem o sul, tirando o Inverno 2009/2010 que foi a excepção todos os outros tem sido Invernos pouco chuvosos. Este Outono, a chuva que o Algarve e parte da região sul teve foi devido a cut-off's e nada mais. 

As estações do Outono e Primavera são cada vez mais as estações cruciais, o Inverno cada vez mais tem vindo a ter menos precipitação, especialmente o mês de Janeiro que a diminuição tem sido bastante notória, já chove tanto em Janeiro como em Março. Daqui mais uns anos, acredito que o mês de Novembro passará a ser o mês mais chuvoso no Algarve, visto que Dezembro tem tornado-se mais seco nos últimos anos, excepto 2009 e 2010.

A previsão do NOAA, aponta para um Dezembro seco no sul e normal no Norte, já o Janeiro e Fevereiro apontam para meses bem secos. 

Vou hibernar que em Março logo volta a animação.


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2012 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo Algarve, diria que este mês, ficará abaixo da média, se chover cerca de 50% já não seria mau, talvez lá para o final do mês venha algo que atinja mais o Sul. De ano para ano, a região sul está cada vez mais dependente das cut-off's, porque depressões cavadas e superfícies frontais cada vez são mais raras a afectarem o sul, tirando o Inverno 2009/2010 que foi a excepção todos os outros tem sido Invernos pouco chuvosos. Este Outono, a chuva que o Algarve e parte da região sul teve foi devido a cut-off's e nada mais.
> 
> As estações do Outono e Primavera são cada vez mais as estações cruciais, o Inverno cada vez mais tem vindo a ter menos precipitação, especialmente o mês de Janeiro que a diminuição tem sido bastante notória, já chove tanto em Janeiro como em Março. Daqui mais uns anos, acredito que o mês de Novembro passará a ser o mês mais chuvoso no Algarve, visto que Dezembro tem tornado-se mais seco nos últimos anos, excepto 2009 e 2010.
> 
> ...



Os modelos andam confusos...acho que este ano especialmente pois temos uma conjugação complexa nas teleconexões.

Mas devo-te dizer que aqui pelo forum as previsões Sazonais até foram muito boas, tendo em conta os ultimos meses.
Por exemplo as previsões do David, feitas com base numa analise ás teleconexões e contrapondo com os modelos, teem sido de um excelente grau de acerto, e mesmo as minhas, usando +- as mesmas tecnincas não foram nada más tambem.

Este ano acho que é melhor fiares-te aqui nas previsões do forum em vez da NOAA


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2012 às 20:34)

A previsão sazonal do MetOffice já saiu e não é nada animadora, com precipitação abaixo da média para os próximos meses.

Aqui, existem vários modelos http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/monanom.shtml e a previsão para Janeiro é mais seco no sul. Já o NOAA continua a meter um Janeiro seco e um Fevereiro extremamente seco e já Dezembro está a ser seco no sul e até ao final do ano, o sul não verá nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Dez 2012 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão sazonal do MetOffice já saiu e não é nada animadora, com precipitação abaixo da média para os próximos meses.
> 
> Aqui, existem vários modelos http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/monanom.shtml e a previsão para Janeiro é mais seco no sul. Já o NOAA continua a meter um Janeiro seco e um Fevereiro extremamente seco e já Dezembro está a ser seco no sul e até ao final do ano, o sul não verá nada de extraordinário.



Mas eles também não acertaram na previsão deste outono!!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2012 às 23:07)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas eles também não acertaram na previsão deste outono!!



Em relação ao MetOffice eu não dou valor, acho que tem muitas falhas aquele modelo, em especial ao nível das temperaturas.
No que toca á precipitação é importante frisar que as suas previsões são somente a períodos de 3 meses, e a tendência sempre foi para um inicio de Outono chuvoso, e depois seco a partir do mês em que estamos.
Contudo face aos outros modelos este sempre foi o modelos mais seco, e claramente o que mais falhou no global relativamente ao Outono !


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2012 às 19:24)

O ECMWF também indicava um Outubro/Novembro chuvoso e assim foi pelo sul e depois mostra seco a partir de Dezembro. Amanhã, deve sair no site italiano a actualização deste mês e acredito que não vai ser muito diferente do MetOffice. A previsão sazonal do IM também indica isso, para mim não acredito num Inverno chuvoso, o padrão tem sido muito idêntico ao ano passado, acreditar que o Inverno vai ser normal ou mesmo chuvoso é contrariar os modelos. Raramente, as previsões falham nas previsões sazonais para o Inverno, os modelos sazonais têem muito mais dificuldade nas estações intermédias Outono e Primavera do que no Inverno.

Inverno rigoroso não acredito, quando vejo as cegonhas já a construírem o ninho e as cegonhas já no ano passado tiveram por cá o ano inteiro e este ano ainda cá estão, só no ano 2009/2010 e 2010/2011 durante o Inverno é que elas não tiveram por cá, por isso, as previsões sazonais vão de encontro às previsões das minhas vizinhas cegonhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2012 às 13:01)

> *Previsão de longo prazo   - Previsão sazonal - jan. 2013 a maio2013*
> *Precipitação temperatura abaixo do normal*
> 
> *Na precipitação total trimestral prevêm-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nos trimestres de janeiro a março e de fevereiro a abril. Para o trimestre de março a maio não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.*
> ...



Já o trimestre Dezembro a Fevereiro era seco, agora a previsão aponta para Janeiro a Abril, pelo menos seja abaixo da normal e com temperaturas abaixo da normal. Dezembro, no Algarve, vai acabar com 25% da precipitação em relação à normal, ou seja, um mês extremamente seco, Janeiro promete ir pelo mesmo caminho, ou seja, o cenário vai ser igual ao ano passado, a seca só foi interrompida no mês de Novembro e promete regressar em força pelo menos ao sul. Nos modelos, pelo menos para aqui, não vejo nada de revelante, temperaturas bem amenas, com muita humidade e nada mais. Para mim, acreditar que esta previsão está errada e vai ser acima da média, em termos de precipitação, é como acreditar no pai natal. :assobio:


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2012 às 10:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já o trimestre Dezembro a Fevereiro era seco, agora a previsão aponta para Janeiro a Abril, pelo menos seja abaixo da normal e com temperaturas abaixo da normal. Dezembro, no Algarve, vai acabar com 25% da precipitação em relação à normal, ou seja, um mês extremamente seco, Janeiro promete ir pelo mesmo caminho, ou seja, o cenário vai ser igual ao ano passado, a seca só foi interrompida no mês de Novembro e promete regressar em força pelo menos ao sul. Nos modelos, pelo menos para aqui, não vejo nada de revelante, temperaturas bem amenas, com muita humidade e nada mais. Para mim, acreditar que esta previsão está errada e vai ser acima da média, em termos de precipitação, é como acreditar no pai natal. :assobio:



Hum não é nada bom sinal! Pelo menos já estamos habituados a ver na prática o que acontece em seguimento destas previsões. Nos modelos de curto-prazo já se começa a vislumbrar bloqueio lá para os inícios de Janeiro sendo que aqui já estamos bloqueados à muito. Temos a dorsal aqui a Sul que teima em não nos deixar.
 E que sorte aquelas cut-off's... foi um presente para depois espetar a faca por trás.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2013 às 22:37)

Será que o mês de Fevereiro vai ser como indica a previsão do NOAA







Vamos ver, as voltas que isto vai ainda.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que o mês de Fevereiro vai ser como indica a previsão do NOAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um sinal muitíssimo forte, o que deixa muito mais confiança. Essa situação indica claramente um circulação de Oeste muito forte, com muitos temporais a virem do Atlântico, devido a um storm-track a latitudes mais baixas que o normal. Favoreceria não apenas o Norte e centro como em situações de NW, mas também o Sul. Note-se também as anomalias negativas de precipitação no norte de UK, o que sugerem um bloqueio no Norte da Europa, resultando no tal desvio do storm-track para Sul.

Parece-me difícil que o mês de Fevereiro não seja interessante, temos o ECMWF (IPMA) e este modelo (que mesmo que não seja tão bom, tem um sinal muito claro) a concordarem. Nem é preciso ser tão extremo para ser interessante...


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Mais um contributo. Mas este também dizia algo do género no inicio de Dezembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

A previsão do ECM que saiu hoje no site italiano aponta para os meses de Fevereiro e Março acima da média ou na média, para todo o território. Quanto aqui, a grande tendência é para chover mais na costa marroquina e na Andaluzia e na parte do Sotavento Algarvio, só vejo uma situação destas se houver cut-off's.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão do ECM que saiu hoje no site italiano aponta para os meses de Fevereiro e Março acima da média ou na média, para todo o território. Quanto aqui, a grande tendência é para chover mais na costa marroquina e na Andaluzia e na parte do Sotavento Algarvio, só vejo uma situação destas se houver cut-off's.



A ver se acerta desta, que ultimamente a sazonal do ECMWF tem estado muito desafinada.

Com essa anomalia de precipitação, parece-me que teríamos uma anomalia negativa de pressão em toda a península, com fluxo de sul em Itália e França, de oeste no sul da península e de noroeste no norte da península. O facto do barlavento não estar pintado de verde deve ter a ver com a normal da precipitação ser maior nessa região do que no sotavento, provavelmente estará a prever a mesma quantidade de precipitação, que configura anomalia positiva a sotavento e está dentro do tercil do meio no barlavento.

Nota-se a anomalia negativa entre a Islândia e o Reino Unido, indiciadora de um bloqueio nessa região.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2013 às 23:27)

E eu não vejo a previsão a 15 dias dos modelos a ter nada a ver com a previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF !

Na previsão a 32 dias, indica na 2ª semana, chuvosa em todo o país com uma circulação zonal, mas os modelos de 10 e 15 dias (ECM e GFS) colocam nessa semana, um potente AA mesmo em cima de nós, ou seja, a não ser que haja um enorme volta face, isto não bate a bota com a perdigota !


----------

